# Who sells good kovachii flasks?



## kiwi (Feb 12, 2018)

Could someone please advise as to the best place to obtain kovachii flasks?
Thanks


----------



## Tom Reddick (Feb 12, 2018)

I am not sure how the export rules work with kovachii, but I would check with Piping Rock Orchids first. They were the original source for flasks in the US- I had a few of that first batch, and they were pristine- and while they do not currently list the actual sizes and prices of what is available in kovachii, they do have the species listed with a "Please Inquire" notation.

First class operation over there, plus they are part of the international syndicate (my choice of wording) that has been introducing the species in a responsible manner worldwide. If they do not have flasks at the moment, or if they cannot ship to you in New Zealand- I am confident they will give you the best guidance as to alternative legitimate resources available to you.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 13, 2018)

Wow! Interesting choice of words.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 13, 2018)

Intrigue


----------



## Silvan (Feb 13, 2018)

You can get kovachii flasks from the same place you got your flask of Apollo... 
Also, there's Ecuagenera and peruflora.


----------



## kiwi (Feb 14, 2018)

Thanks everyone I have found some from Alfredo Manrique.


----------



## Tom Reddick (Feb 15, 2018)

NYEric said:


> Wow! Interesting choice of words.



Ha- not intended to be derogatory. I agonized a bit over what to say. I couldn't really say cartel.

kiwi- glad you found some flasks. Look forward to hearing how they grow for you.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 16, 2018)

Tom Reddick said:


> Ha- not intended to be derogatory. I agonized a bit over what to say. I couldn't really say cartel.


OMG!!!


----------



## YiZeOrchids (Mar 10, 2019)

@kiwi do you have Alfredo Manrique's contact information? I also want to purchase some PK flasks. How much did they cost and plantlet cost?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 12, 2019)

Chuck Acker has flasks ready for end of year


----------



## richgarrison (Mar 12, 2019)

Sam @ Orchidinn also has had some in the past... Marni Turkel had a left over flask from OZ on ebay recently


----------



## NYEric (Mar 12, 2019)

Manrique = Piping Rock but Glen doesn't sell flasks I believe. I am in the Peruvian orchid forum with Manrique, do you still need contact info?


----------



## kiwi (Apr 4, 2019)

Hi Eric,
Thanks for that. I did manage to find a source.


----------



## loneroc (Apr 9, 2019)

Um. How about "consortium"?


----------



## YiZeOrchids (Apr 26, 2019)

@NYEric, I was able to reach out to Manrique. Thank you though!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2019)

Good, the #1 source.


----------

